# How to make FishFilets



## ando (Nov 16, 2002)

:chef: 
How can i make a good fish fillet for grilling or deep frying and whats the best fish for this porpose ,


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I don't know what you mean by fish fillets. Do you mean the kind they serve at McDonald's? If it is, I don't think you can grill that kind unless you're talking about a flat grill.

Kuan


----------



## britcook (Oct 28, 2001)

A fish fillet is a piece of fish with all the bones removed and usually trimmed into a regular shape and often with the skin removed also (but you knew that didn't you Kuan?). In most places in the world a grill provides top heat, what the Americans would call a broiler, and so it is quite easy to grill, i.e. broil, fish.

Looking at Ando's location it could well be that fish fillets are not available there, which puts a whole different cast on this post.

Normally for a fish fillet you would choose a firm white fish such as cod or haddock, or a flat fish such as halibut or plaice but these tend to be Atlantic fish and I'm not sure what would be available in Iran. Maybe somebody with knowledge of the Middle East could help here?


----------



## filletpro (Jul 7, 2010)

HI ando 

I have a invention just for you I could not make a good fillet to save my life so i got tired of the old way and made my new way It works check me out (non expert) make a very clean fillet on filletpro.com or watch on you tube (filletpro video )


----------



## homemadecook (Jan 27, 2010)

I can suggest to you that, any fish can do except those are not easily broken ( soft meat ).


----------



## titomike (May 20, 2009)

kuan said:


> I don't know what you mean by fish fillets. Do you mean the kind they serve at McDonald's? If it is, I don't think you can grill that kind unless you're talking about a flat grill.
> 
> Kuan


Kuan, don't know if they have McDonalds in Iran.........yet! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif


----------



## biancadee (Jun 25, 2010)

Titomike said:


> Kuan, don't know if they have McDonalds in Iran.........yet! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif


I thought McDonalds is everywhere? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

first. Nice avatar Biancadee.  2. Iran did have a McD's, it closed two days after opening, don't know why. 3. The general description of a fish fillet from the above posters is good but remember to bread it before frying. Otherwise it will just disintegrate in the fryer.


----------



## janeclark78 (Jul 13, 2010)

_*For Fish Fillet, I use cream dori fish. This you can buy at the supermarket, cleaned cut and deboned. Slice this into rectangles depending on your desired size, dip it in scrambled egg then bread crumbs and fry. Crunchy in the outside, soft and chewy in the inside. Try this with potatoes too. Just like fish'n chips. enjoy!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smiles.gif*_


----------



## chefjanet (Jul 14, 2010)

*Hello Jane,*

*I have been somehow following your posts but never got the chance to reply to you.*

*I am wondering if you could help me with my problem.*

*This is about organizing my recipes, all these years, they have all been stocked up in recipe boxes.*

*Could you suggest to me what I should do.*

*Is there a better alternative to just stocking them up in recipe boxes.*

*Will send this one now and will be waiting for your reply dear.*


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

scrambled eggs are cooked, do you mean beaten egg? Dip fish in seasoned flour, then egg mix ,then bread, let the breaded filet get cold then fry.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

ChefJanet: Might I suggest that you've asked a good question, but that it deserves it's own thread. Why not start one under that subject.

Jane: I'm totally unfamiliar with a fish called cream dori. Could you, perhaps, have John Dory in mind?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Cream dori isn't John Dory.  It's a Pacific islands, fresh-water, round fish; which, when all is said and done, is a carp.  I'm not sure if it's native to Laguna de Bay (big lake in the Phillipines) only. 

When cooked it tastes a lot like one of the small soles. 

I don't know to whom she writes, as cream dori is basically unavaiable in the US.  Anyway, not outside of the Asian oriented fish markets I go to where you see it occasionally in the frozen section marked as Laguna de Bay.

We can make a good guess that Jane's from the Phillipines.  Yes?  No? 

BDL


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks, BDL. I'd not heard of it before. Probably, as you say, cuz it's not generally available in the U.S.

But, then again, John Dory isn't all that common either. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/cool.gif


----------



## homemadecook (Jan 27, 2010)

Roundfish? What does it look like? Anyone who has the picture of it?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

"Roundfish" describes a fish body type.  It's a torpedo shaped fish like a tuna or mackerel -- as opposed to a disk shaped fish like a john dory, or a flat fish like a flounder.

BDL


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

And, just to confuse you further, "in the round" describes a method of cleaning a fish, rather than a body shape per se. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Carp.... re-arrange the first 3 letters and that's what it is /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif Although some like it, any fishing people I have seen leave it on the riverbank - it's actually illegal to put it back in the water here as it is a major pest. Takes the river/lake over from all the natural fresh water fish.

(Hmm, just looking at when OP posted - that is a pretty old one, but still worth discussing).

Various ways of filleting flat and round fish, and then there are some generally larger fish that are tastier cooked on the bone.


----------



## janeclark78 (Jul 13, 2010)

sorry ed, you're right, should be beaten up.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

_Carp.... re-arrange the first 3 letters and that's what it is _

Interesting, DC. I thought the U.S. was the only country that held carp in disdain.

A shame, really, because they actually are great tasting fish. And there's a lot of meat on them carp bones. Most European and Asian cultures are aware of this.

I used to make a smoked carp spread. When the boys came over, I'd put out a crock of it with some crackers. We'd be munching away, and, sure enough, the talk would turn to carp. After they bad-mouthed the fish for awhile (but, you underestand, after raving about the spread), I'd slyly ask them, "guys, what do you think you've been eating?"

So, my question for you is: Have you ever actually eaten carp? Or are you repeating conventional wisdom?


----------



## chefjanet (Jul 14, 2010)

KYHeirloomer,

I appreciate your observation.

God Bless you.

Is there a particular thread you would recommend where I could ask kind people as to where I could possibly gather my stocked up recipes.

As you could feel, blogging is not my world, considering my age. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Were I you, ChefJanet, I would just start a new one.

Look at the bottom of this--or any--response. You'll see a line that says "Forum Nav." One of your choices there is "New Thread." Just click on that, and the screen will be self-explanatory. Basically you type in a title (i.e., Keeping Track of Recipes) in the subject line, then move into the text box and type whatever questions and comments you wish. Then hit the submit button.


----------

